# ID Please



## CrazyPaul (Apr 19, 2008)

So what you think


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

1st one looks like albino ps. Socolofi
2nd pic looks like a metriaclima callainos.

Anyone else?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree


----------

